# Weblogging with Mac OS X



## AppleWatcher (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm searching for an easy way to publish Weblogs (incl. site) with Mac OS X. I've seen iBlog, but I think it's too much in betafase. I also have Basit but I don't know how to install it... 

Who knows a solution??


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2003)

What's weblogging exactly ? All I know of it is an article of Salon.com which wasn't so complete... could you explain me please ?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 12, 2003)

check www.blogger.com for examples


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2003)

You mean those people are really posting thei whole life on the Web ?

http://lvjensen.blogspot.com/



I knew there was something perverse in letting people throw anything on the Web.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 12, 2003)

ROFL

Anyway, any suggestions?


----------



## Cocoaholic (Jan 12, 2003)

pMachine by Rick Ellis is the best

Made on Mac OS X


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 12, 2003)

ehhhhhhhhh I don't know nothing about PHP and/or MySQL...


----------



## Dusky (Jan 12, 2003)

> ehhhhhhhhh I don't know nothing about PHP and/or MySQL...



Ah, no PHP/MySQL knowledge?  That's me right there.  I keep a blog.  It consists of three pages.  One is an html submit page.  Another is an html layout page.  The third is a CGI that was designed to be a guestbook, and that I've modified to fit my needs.

As it is, to add a new blog I visit my submit page (only I know where it is), which consists only of a textbox with a submit button below it.  When done typing, I submit the comments and I'm automatically taken to my modified blog, where I'll see my new comments.  One thing I wish I could add is the ability to edit messages.  Right now I do that manually...  downloading the html files....  modifying them... uploading them again.  But if you never make mistakes, you'd be fine with my way of blogging... 

Let me know if you insist on not learning PHP/MySQL (which I believe are an essential part of a good blog system)...  maybe I can modify my code enough to have it work for you.  If time allows...

Edited:  Removed the <br> (html code).... hehe... dunno why the hell I put 'em.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 12, 2003)

gheghe if I had time I would learn PHP ánd MySQL... 
Maybe you should look here; I search something like this: http://www.lifli.com/Products/main.htm


----------



## Harvey (Jan 13, 2003)

http://www.moveabletype.com
or maybe it's .org?

Anyway. Good stuff.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 13, 2003)

:'( Again you need SQL and Perl... 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Dieringer (Jan 14, 2003)

Have you looked at Blosxom?

http://www.raelity.org/apps/blosxom/

from the site:

------

Blosxom (pronounced "Blossom") is a lightweight yet feature-packed weblog application designed from the ground up with simplicity, usability, and interoperability in mind.

Fundamental is its reliance upon the file system, folders and files as its content database.  Blosxom's weblog entries are plain text files like any other.  Write from the comfort of your favorite text editor and hit the Save button. Create, edit, rename, and delete entries on the command-line, via FTP, WebDAV, or anything else you might use to manipulate your files.  There's no import or export; entries are nothing more complex than title on the first line, body being everything thereafter.

Despite its tiny footprint, Blosxom doesn't skimp on features, sporting the majority of features one would find in any other Weblog application.

Blosxom is simple, straightforward, minimalist Perl affording even the dabbler an opportunity for experimentation and customization.  And last, but not least, Blosxom is open source and free for the taking and altering.


features...

Absolutely FREE for the taking!

Weblogging in under 15 minutes or your money back ;-)

Minimal requirements means Blosxom runs just about anywhere.

Write from the comfort of your favourite text editor -- be it BBEdit, vi, emacs, notepad, ...

Makes use of all the operating system and Web server beneath its feet have to offer -- whether Mac OS X and Apache or Windows XP and IIS. 
Multiple Weblogs with only one Blosxom installation.

Permalinks point to (aka bookmark) a particular story in the context of its posting day.

By-day, by-month, and by-year "archives".

Flavour via a customizable template system.

RSS syndication and aggregation.

Small (<= 91 lines of actual code ;-) and lightweight.

Intelligent defaults.

Minimalist in terms of requirements and know-how, yet feature-packed and infinitely extensible.


----------



## toast (Jan 15, 2003)

I am just trying it at the moment. Unbelievably simple and cool.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys you won't believe it but look at www.safarimacnews.tk
I made it!

But now, I'm looking for a PHP-only CMS (no MySQL). Who knows one?


----------



## Dusky (Jan 16, 2003)

> I made it!



So what did you use?


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 16, 2003)

I used PostNuke Phoenix.

Check www.postnuke.com; see www.entropy.ch for PHP- and MySQL-modules for Mac OS X.

But who knows a PHP-only CMS?


----------

